# A little vid from this weekend at soggy bottom.



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a little vid of the creek we were playing in this weekend.


soggy bottom video by srcheva - Photobucket


soggy bottom video by srcheva - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh yeah! :rockn:


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

cool


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice videos man. 
im ready to hit the water myself. Keep em coming


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

deep!


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice and you need some waders so that you can stand on the floor board's so that if you go to roll you can comtroll your bike.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

_I have some, just didnt have them on. The water was cold to_


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

good vid man i like seeing how everyone else rides and what the riding area looks like btw nice bike


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

So how is the mud at soggy bottoms?? I havent been out there since deer season began, and it was getting dry, althougth I did school a thunder cat, and canam in a mudhole, they both had silverbacks, the canam got stuck, and the thundercat made it through and thought he was the **** until I made it through in two wheel drive "my front cv was broke". They just looked at me in disbeleif... Are you going out to muddy gras in huntsville on the 21st at general sams??


----------

